# When did your toddler start saying "I love you", and meaning it?



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to say that my heart has been melting for a couple of months now. My ds is 29 months and in June he started throwing out the "i love you's" with heartfelt gusto. It's the most wonderful exprilative (spelling??) he's ever uttered!!!! Anyone else have a love-child?


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

DD just started telling us that she loves us last week.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son used to sign I love you, now he says it very sweetly many times a day- when we wake up, before bed, and lots of times in between. He is 31 mos. and a very loving boy. I think he started saying it aroun 24 mos.


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

My son started signing "I love you" yesterday. My DD was at least six months older before she did that. He is a very affectionate boy and it doesn't suprise me in the least.









There is nothing sweeter than when a child says I love you.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

My toddler is 35 months old and just started saying it. She says it mostly to her baby sister. She hugs her close and says, "Love you!"


----------



## MonieMama (May 9, 2005)

My DD is 16 months old and doesn't verbally say "I love you" yet. However, she does give us lots of affection, giving the best hugs or just laying her head on our lap or shoulder and saying "Awwwww."


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine's been saying it for months now.

Hurling herself at me going "I WUB YOU MUMMY!!!" And "I WUB YOU DADDY" and she also goes "I WUB ME!!"

It's cute


----------



## mommy65 (Jul 11, 2005)

I guess at about 26 mos. Now he says it mostly when we nurse in his bed at night. It is my favorite moment of the day. It occured to me that I've said I love you to him thousands of times without thinking of his response even once. I never even noticed that he didn't say it back and that is the first time I've ever been able to say that about anyone in my life. My son is the only person I've ever felt that real pure no-strings-attached love for. Don't know if that's good or bad but I liked knowing that I'm capable of that-- I'm one of those mamas who worried about bonding with a baby!


----------

